# NREMT tomorrow!



## titmouse (Dec 28, 2012)

That's it! Tomorrow is the day. ABC is king and please give me some tips ! Pretty excited about it!


----------



## hogwiley (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you mean the practical skills test or the computer exam? 

For the cognitive exam, know how to manage a cardiac arrest, and situations involving an airway obstruction. I think this is something people overlook because its considered so basic, but it can get a little tricky when they want to know the exact order you would do things in. Ive taken and passed the NREMT twice, and both times it had a lot of questions involving cardiac arrest scenarios.

Know vital sign ranges for all ages, as scenario questions will usually include some information about vitals that are crucial to what you do would. Know when to its appropriate to use a BVM and airway adjuncts.

Make sure you get enough sleep, eat a good breakfast, and relax, its not life or death. Life still goes on regardless of the outcome. The cognitive exam has a way of deflating peoples confidence quickly, so just keep calm and carry on even if you feel like you are bombing it.


----------



## titmouse (Dec 29, 2012)

Hogwiley that's what I did I just took it easy. Got to relax before the test, made good breakfast and played some video games. I got a mix of diabetic, cardio and trauma scenarios and some definitions. Now I gotta wait till Wednesday to get my results.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Dec 29, 2012)

titmouse said:


> Hogwiley that's what I did I just took it easy. Got to relax before the test, made good breakfast and played some video games. I got a mix of diabetic, cardio and trauma scenarios and some definitions. Now I gotta wait till Wednesday to get my results.



Don't sweat it I'm sure you did fine....or you failed either way don't sweat cuz it causes dehydration. Seriously dehydration is no joke man


----------



## titmouse (Dec 29, 2012)

I forgot to add that it ended around 80 questions.


----------



## jameswf (Dec 30, 2012)

I do mine on 01/03.
From my understanding if you get a lot of one type of question then the computer thinks you may be shaky in that area.  If your test stops early you blew it or knocked it out of the park. I got a 92 on my class final and have passed the practice test. I am using the areas I scored lowest on in the practice test as my "study this".

Your safety is the #1 priority
Know your vocabulary (all the hypos and hypers. tachys and bradys)

Ireggular breathing is always ICP
A B C
Know your order model.
I hear a lot of folks hurt on OB. It traumatized me so I have it burned in my skull. 

Unequal pupils is always ICP.

Use your gut and don't second guess your self

The umbilical cord has 2 arteries and 1 vein ( don't remember reading this but it was on the practice test.


----------



## titmouse (Dec 31, 2012)

Guess who is certified!?
<------ this guy!


----------



## Gorgeousgeorge (Dec 31, 2012)

Congrats man! I got to take mine on Friday...


----------



## Gorgeousgeorge (Jan 4, 2013)

Took the exam at 9:00 a.m. this morning, just got the results back and I passed!  Woot!  I got stopped at 70 questions.


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 6, 2013)

Congratulations! Did your test questions revolve mainly around a few subjects, or did it ask a little bit of everything?


----------



## titmouse (Jan 6, 2013)

I had ob, peds, cardiac, trauma and some definitions


----------

